
OCaml Labs breakthrough – good things come to those who wait - virtualwhys
https://www.cst.cam.ac.uk/news/ocaml-labs-breakthrough-good-things-come-those-who-wait
======
k0t0n0
Neat ! So does that mean before 2022 we will have multi-core ocaml?

~~~
pjmlp
[https://discuss.ocaml.org/tag/multicore-
monthly](https://discuss.ocaml.org/tag/multicore-monthly)

------
brundolf
Can anyone give a tl;dr for why this was so difficult, and how they solved it?
Don't FP languages typically lend themselves _more_ easily to parallelism?

~~~
blandflakes
My understanding was that the challenge wasn't in getting things "right", it
was in introducing parallelism in a way that didn't negatively impact core
performance. In other words, they didn't want to go back.

Though, OCaml is also not _purely_ functional - I don't know to what degree
OCaml's various escape hatches would have hindered multicore. All the text
I've seen is about avoiding regression.

